# "Nothing to add!" message



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

I just upgraded my Series 2 TCD24004A from 2 40GB drives to a 40GB and a 160GB drive. (The second 40GB drive was from a prior upgrade.) I realize that it won't recongnize all of the 160GB but that's all I've got right now.

Following Hinsdale's instructions, everything was working great until I tried to marry drive A (original 40GB) and drive B (new 160GB) and expand the size.

Here's a summary of what I've done:

mkdir /mnt/dos

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/dos (hda2 = non Windows, FAT32 partition)

mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

umount -f -a -r

dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k

mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdc

This last command gave me the message "Current estimated standalone size: 80 hrs. Nothing to add!"

So the factory installed 40GB drive is still my DriveA and the new 160GB drive is my DriveB.

It sounds like it has something to do with the A drive partition table being used up. Reading this forum is confusing me even more.

*Please Help.*


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken you cannot do what you are trying to do by using one drive from a married pair. Any chance you still have the original backup image? If so, work from that and start over with the two drives you want to use. Somebody please correct me if I am wrong. I normally only replace one drive with another and am not yet up to snuff on all the dual drive scenarios.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, I've got the backup image.

I'm just trying to replace one drive in a two drive system. Hinsdale has directions for just about every scenario. I forgot to mention that I'm trying to save all my previous recordings. I've successfully added the 160G drive and all the recordings have been transferred. It even works fine when I get the Tivo back up and running. I'm able to watch everything that was on the old 40G drive. The problem is expansion. Tivo still thinks it's got two 40G drives in it.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Where did the -b come from in the restore? You do not use byte swapping in the series 2


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Trey1970 said:


> mkdir /mnt/dos
> 
> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/dos (hda2 = non Windows, FAT32 partition)
> 
> mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb[/B]


This creates a backup of the TiVo software on hdc to a file on hda. The -s option strips out all video streams except those with fsids below 9999 (the -f 9999 option). Effectively, this creates a minimal backup with the menu background videos, or IOW, an "unexpanded" backup.



Trey1970 said:


> mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
> [/B]


This is restoring the unexpanded image to hdb, overwriting any recordings stored there, making it an TiVo boot disk.



Trey1970 said:


> dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k
> [/B]


This makes a direct byte for byte copy of hdb to hdc, making the data on the two drives identical.



Trey1970 said:


> mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdc[/B]


This attempts to expand the TiVo volume space on hda and hdc.

So, I'm assuming that you did some reboots inbetween and swapped a few drives around, since hda was your DOS drive when you did the backup.

Tell us where each drive is attached on the IDE chain, and maybe we can help.

BTW, -b turns off byte-swapping, and is harmless with a backup and restore done with the same version of mfstools.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Ok, here's part of my original post with the IDE connections listed:*

mkdir /mnt/dos

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/dos (hda2 = non Windows, FAT32 partition)

mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb *(hdb=original TivoB, hdc=original TivoA)*

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb *(hdb=new upgrade drive)*

umount -f -a -r

dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k *(hdb=original TivoB, hdc=new upgrade drive)*

mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdc *(hda=original TivoA, hdc=new upgrade drive)*


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The restore of the backup to the new upgrade drive was pointless, unless you booted the TiVo with it to test the backup, since you overwrote the restored image with the dd command.

I suspect that you have reached the partition limit for mfs partitions. This would mean that you won't be able to retain your recordings if you want to upgrade again.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, I wanted to test the backup.

pdisk shows the new drive is only using 4 of the partitions.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

Dan Collins said:


> I suspect that you have reached the partition limit for mfs partitions. This would mean that you won't be able to retain your recordings if you want to upgrade again.


The new drive has only got 4 partitions after I dd'd the old B drive. Isn't it true they can have up to 16 partitions?


----------

